# Cemetary - For Sale By Owner!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Went into town last night and saw a "For Sale By Owner" sign hanging on the cemetary gate!

Made me wonder if there maybe isn't something to this thing about the Mayan calendar ending December, 2012.

Ralph


----------

